# Just Another Journal



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

I am a 17 year old girl, soon to be 18 and I just bought my first horse in July, which I am finding out is not the horse I thought she was, the story is below and I hope to add to this blog about once a week.
I am at my wits ends. In July I bought my first horse. A six year old Spotted Walker who I liked to ride at the place I work. (Which is a riding stables where you can go on guided trail rides. However after I got her home she is not like she was up there. For the first month I blamed it on being in a new place with a herd of two horses, she came from a herd of more than 17. At the place I work she was a little lazy and moody. But my boss and I thought that she would make a better pet than a work horse. I just really wanted her so I can do some light riding, nothing serious. The first time I rode her we did okay, we went to the creek and back. Maybe two minutes away from the field. But after that she started bucking. Not like a huge buck, but a buck that unseated me. So the next time I went out I took a crop. She bucked and I hit her with the crop and she reared and took off. I didn't want to think she had won so I lead her down the road. Saddle and all. The third time I rode her we took the other two horses. She was a little hyped up, but not to bad, that was until we got back into the field. As I was riding her into the field she took off. I held on until she bucked than I was on the ground. Once she had me off she stopped and looked at me with a look that said "Whata doing down there?" So my cousin came over. (She is much more confident than I am while riding.) And she took her out and she was fine. Than the weather got bad and I got sick so I didn't get to ride her after that. 

She has bites a lot more than she used to. She bit my grandmother and left a huge bruise on her arm. If she hadn't had a heavy coat I am pretty sure her arm would have been broken. A couple weeks later she bit my aunt, also leaving a bruise. Than a week ago I want to brush her and she tried to kick me many times. (I hit her with the brush) She let me brush her after that and than she bit my finger. If I hadn't jerked my hand back I probably wouldn't have a thumb. lol. Oh and if you lunged her she will kinda come at you. I am now afraid of her and I think she knows it. I try not to be when I am around her. 

I just wish she was the way I thought she was at the stable. And I hate the thought of selling her because I feel like a failure for not being able to handle her.I have tried talking to the people I got her from and I think they think it is my fault she is acting like this, some of it probably is, but she is my first horse and I am only 17. I'm trying my best to not let her get away with things. I am thinking about getting her retrained in the spring, but once you are afraid of a horse can you become unafraid of the horse? 

Sorry if I got long winded and if you stayed with me though all this thanks for reading!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I think this horse has gotten the better of you & biting like that is totally unacceptable! A 6-yr. old mare is pretty young & she probably needs a much more experienced handler at this point, as she has been getting away w/things. A trainer may abe able to help you, but if you've lost all confidence w/her, an older been there, done that, type of horse might be better for you.


----------



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

I wish I would have gotten an older horse. However when she was at the stables she was great to ride. A little slow to get moving, but I never would have thought that she would buck me off. And I don't think the lady I bought her from would have let me buy her if she thought I was going to have so many problems. I know a lot of her problems are probably my fault. Now I am just not sure what I did or didn't do.


----------



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

First and foremost- Happy New Year!!!

Since it snowed here I really haven't been out to play with Shasta. I've been out to feed and that's about it. I was disappointed that I hadn't been able to ride her because of the snow. Snow + Cold + Winds +Ice = an unhappy me. lol. But today it wasn't that cold outside. (Probably because the wind was blowing) and we had to worm the horses. My horse was being great, she was letting me hug her and rub her face and she made me remember why I had wanted to buy her. But my father came down (who knows nothing about horses and isn't at all interested in them) and started chasing her around the field with the brush. Which since she had been in such a good mood I was going to brush her. But while we where worming the other horses he was chasing her around trying to brush her, which put her in the mood we are used too, trying to bite and pinning her ears at us. I tried to tell my father that he was going to get kicked, but he had the "I'm a big manly man and she won't show me up" attitude going on. Hopefully it gets nicer outside so I can try to ride her again, I have a new bit that I want to try, and I got an awesome saddle blanket for Christmas. lol. Like she cares what saddle blanket she has on.


----------



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

So it has pretty much rained here ever since I posted the last post. When it stops raining its only for a day. (Which doesn't get the ground dry enough to ride) On a good note the lady that does her feet came out. She said Shasta looked great and her feet were doing awesome. Yay for good feet! lol. Before the lady came out I brushed her all over and found a sweet spot behind her ears that she LOVES to have messed with. Once it stops raining I want to start working on some trust/ground work manners with her. Whoever is doing the rain-dance can stop anytime! lol.


----------



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

After it rained for like a week it is now snowing. . . Ugg. I hate snow. But snow does make for some nice pictures! lol. Shasta and I have been getting along pretty well. I am not taking anymore of her crap! lol. 

But here are some pictures!
Sorry if they are large!







Shasta is the one that has more white on her face. The other horse is Raven, who belongs to my cousin. 








Not happy with the rooster. lol. 








Pretty girl. Can't wait until it is warmer so they lose all the winter fur!


----------

